# Megan Fox at L.A. Fashion Week. Hot or Not?



## adrianavanessa (Oct 16, 2007)

I think she looks great. I love how she doesn't go over the top, or try too hard to look good.




Hottie.
















BTW, I WANT her shoes!!


----------



## CandyApple (Oct 16, 2007)

She always looks stunning!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Oct 16, 2007)

_She looks great! I love it!_


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 16, 2007)

I love the shoes!! She is beautiful, but the romper isn't doing it for me. I don't know. She pulls off the orangey red well though!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 16, 2007)

She is pretty.


----------



## MindySue (Oct 16, 2007)

I freakin love it romper and all. I want the whole outfit!


----------



## Sirvinya (Oct 16, 2007)

She looks really nice. The colour's good on her.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh she is gorgeous. I love the combo of light eyes and almost black hair.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 16, 2007)

she is gorgeous. who is she exactly?


----------



## Nick007 (Oct 16, 2007)

The transformers girl.


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 16, 2007)

cute


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah she's cute and her shoes.. I WANT!! I WANT!!


----------



## Nox (Oct 16, 2007)

[email protected] those nude shoes are making me sweat! I gotta get a pair of those! Doesn't she look good in Tomato Red? Gorgeous lady.


----------



## Jessica (Oct 16, 2007)

Beautiful!!! I want those shoes


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Oct 16, 2007)

Classic Beauty.


----------



## luxotika (Oct 17, 2007)

Super hot!


----------



## kisska3000 (Oct 17, 2007)

she really looks amazing


----------



## Marisol (Oct 17, 2007)

I have no clue who she is but the shoes are hot.


----------



## farris2 (Oct 17, 2007)

hot


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Oct 17, 2007)

I thought she was so hot in all the previews for Transformers (I never actually saw the movie though)... but I didn't realize her face looked the way it does if that makes sense... she looks like a different person in those pictures is what I'm trying to say lol. Pretty, nonetheless.


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 17, 2007)

She looks nice but im not a fan of those shows.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 17, 2007)

are those shoes louboutins? they are very sexy. She looks awesome in that colour. All around I would say, very hot


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks cute, but why is her face so oily?


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi,

I think she looks fab. I'm lovin' those shoes.


----------



## Sheikah (Oct 17, 2007)

I really like the whole thing, but the shoeessss!!! I'm drooling over those freaking shoes!!


----------



## aney (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautyful!


----------



## Leony (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow, shoees!!! I want that!


----------



## Ashley (Oct 18, 2007)

I love nude pumps, but not the heel of that one. I prefer this one:

Christian Louboutin Simple leather pumps - NET-A-PORTER.COM


----------



## lelas (Oct 20, 2007)

very hot


----------



## Bellagigi (Oct 20, 2007)

Don't know her but I love this look. I would have chose a different necklace. Is that a strawberry? The shoes are beautiful.


----------



## jessica9 (Oct 21, 2007)

the shoes scare me, but i like the dress. it almost looks like coolotes! i don't know about that. maybe the picture. but on her? she's gorgeous. she could pull off a burlap bag!


----------



## fawp (Oct 21, 2007)

She's a pretty girl but I'm not crazy about the soccer-mom romper.


----------



## CoverGirl (Oct 25, 2007)

Very cute outfit, &amp; she is just GORGEOUS.


----------



## Bee Luscious (Nov 14, 2007)

The shoes are fabulous and her makeup is simple and "classic" very elegant and truly a "Luscious" look


----------



## monniej (Nov 14, 2007)

gorgeous! this girl is smokin' hot from head to toe! i want those shoes!


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Nov 16, 2007)

Beautiful~!


----------



## MACmaniac (Nov 16, 2007)

She looks great!


----------



## glamadelic (Nov 16, 2007)

its hard to tell her feet from her shoes except for the heels! but overall i love her look!!


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Mar 18, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 18, 2009)

Do you even have to ask? lol!





When is she not hot?





ETA: Oh, wow! This is an old thread! lol!


----------



## Roxie (Mar 19, 2009)

not my style


----------

